# Cub Cadet only runs when choked



## orthoman52 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys,
New member here. I have a 2 year old Cub Cadet 526SWE snowblower. It's worked great until today. It only runs while choked but stops when I turn the knob to 'run'. It's obviously a carb problem due to me not draining the gas last spring. I know I should take the carb off and clean it but it's too **** cold and involved to do so. Is there an easy way to access the carb's inlet (without having to take a lot of the snowblower apart) so I can spray a carb cleaner in there? OR is it advisable to pour a carb cleaner of some sort into the gas tank, start the engine and let it run until the cleaner does the work? I can keep the engine running while choked by pressing the priming button. What say you?
Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Try running it with some Seafoam® in it. That may do the trick. If you're having to run with the choke it means a lean fuel mixture. Too much air, too little gas. Seafoam from any parts store.
And welcome from the Keystone state.
*Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you.*


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

ill second that and add use seafoam in all your small engines gas cans. little bit will keep em running a long time


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Not to dis the Seafoam, it's good stuff but if the carb is gummed up it's better to do it right and get the blower somewhere warm enough to remove the jets and shoot some carb cleaner in there.


----------



## orthoman52 (Jan 27, 2015)

OK, the wife is not ready for me to bring the snowblower into the living room tonight so I'll get some Seafoam tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Generally it is only 1 nut to remove and then you can pull the bowl off the carb. There is 1 screw holding the jet up under that nut. After that you can have the main jet, the bowl and the bowl nut in the house in 2 minutes. Odds are the problem is just the hole in the bowl nut.


----------

